# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  ¿Como espantar las moscas de mi jardín?

## lemonleire

Hola a todos, tengo un jardín que esta lleno de flores que me encanta cuidar el problema es que cuando llega el verano todos los años se llena de moscas y he probado mil maneras diferentes para espantar las moscas pero ninguna de ellas a terminado de funcionar el caso es que tampoco quiero ponerles venenos ni matarlas solo me gustaría ahuyentarlas y que no me molesten mas porque prácticamente no se puede disfrutar del jardín porque están todo el rato con las moscas molestándote. Alguien sabe como puedo espantar las moscas de mi jardín?Temas similares: Article: 7 usos de la cáscara de huevo en la agricultura, huerto o jardín 7 usos de la cáscara de huevo en la agricultura, huerto o jardín REMATO TIJERAS DE PODA DE FRUTALES, JARDIN  MARCA TRUPER CONTROL DE OLORES Y MOSCAS Artículo: Minagri instala primer Jardín Clonal de Cacao en el Vraem

----------

gamebaiv8

----------


## lemonleire

Hola al final encontré algo que me sirvió!!! estoy muy contenta. El mismo día que deje el mensaje me tire por la noche con el móvil mirando un montón de webs sobre como espantar moscas de con remedios caseros y de todas las webs que encontré al final cree varios repelentes para moscas casero y al final el repelente para moscas caseros que os dejo en este enlace me funcionaron a la la perfección y de una manera bastante rápida por eso he decido dejarlo como respuesta por si alguien algún día le pasa que necesita un repelente casero para las moscas que tenga este útil remedio. Un saludo a todos.

----------

